# Bi-xenon and kufatec install questions



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

So I just got them put in. Two questions:

1. What is the yellow wire that comes out of the Kufatec harness and what do I plug it into?
2. Anyone got a step by step DIY for how to reprogram my headlights to HID?


These things look great on the car, now just can't wait to get them to work.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Been there, done that. Kufatec instructions are horrible. It didn't start to make sense until more than an hour of studying the instructions and referencing the wiring diagrams. Then there was the VAG-COM coding. I mostly went with trial and error because the instructions were so bad. I can't help much right now because I'm still in China, but I'm heading back home today!

Are you going from Halogen to Bi-Xenon complete with self-leveling? If so, check the two harness ends that go to the headlights. If there is only a set of four wires for each headlight you will need to add an extra wire to each one. I found this out after completing the install and Kufatec wanted me to remove the entire harness, send it back to them to fix, and then they would return it to me. It took them 6 months to get the harness to me in the first place. No effin way was I going to spend hours unistalling and reinstalling so I just ran an extra set of wires myself. It got a little complicated because in the Halogen setup the pin for high beams is used for the DRL light when you code for Bi-Xenon and a separate pin is used for high beams.

When I get back I can help more. Good luck.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

:beer::beer::beer: to Melstrom.

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?4130739-BiXenon-Wiring-Coding


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

Halogen to Bi-xenon.

and that answer doesn't make me feel good.


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

drew138 said:


> :beer::beer::beer: to Melstrom.
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?4130739-BiXenon-Wiring-Coding


Isn't this what the Kufatec gets around?????


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

Taken from Kufatec website:

Notes:

•Not suitable for vehicles from model year 2009 (LED Facelift)
•The added single wires need to be connected to the on board supply system control unit in order to release the Bi - Xenon switch. 
•Curve light will only work together with the auto-leveling unit 
•In most countries the leveling system is required by law in combination with Xenon lights. 


What does number 2 mean? thought these were complete plug and play? I'm confused.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

2ndvw-audi said:


> Taken from Kufatec website:
> 
> Notes:
> 
> ...


Did you read this thread?

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?4130739-BiXenon-Wiring-Coding

You have to wire up the shutter for the high beams into the wiring harness under the dash. The Kufatec harnesses should have the adapters that go between your factory wiring and your bi-xenon housings, and then there will be a set of 4 wires with pins that you run back through the firewall into your car under the dash. I forget which ones are which (Melstrom's thead linked above specifies) but there are bigger pins and smaller pins. 2 are for the high beam switch and 2 are for DRL. There were already wires plugged in to my harness where the DRL pins were supposed to go, so I left them unhooked, but I was able to hook up the high beam switches with no problem. After that you have to VAG-COM to tell the car it has bi-xenons and to enable the high beam shutter switch.


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

So I can continue to drive it as is. The Shutter only helps when I put my brights on, correct?

That being said I have only one wire from each side. Guess no DRL's?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah the shutter release IS your high beam. Without it, you only have lows. This is on bi-xenon only though. Not sure why yours only has 2 wires. Mine had 2 per side.


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

Mine are bi-xenon with a seperate halogen hi-beam.

I ended up playing with Vagcom to get them all to work. I don't think the wires I got for the shutter will reach my headlight plug, so I vaged themfor single xenon with seperate hi-beam.

I ended up doing a lot of trial and error, but got everything where I want it now.

now when I hit the brights I get xenon low beams, halogen high beams, and fogs stay on. After driving at night I will report back how bright it is, but imagine its gonna light everything up.

why is it that even"plug n play" is no where that simple anymore?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

2ndvw-audi said:


> Mine are bi-xenon with a seperate halogen hi-beam.
> 
> I ended up playing with Vagcom to get them all to work. I don't think the wires I got for the shutter will reach my headlight plug, so I vaged themfor single xenon with seperate hi-beam.
> 
> ...


For starters, you do not have bi-xenon if you have a separate halogen high beam. So that could be part of the confusion. Bi-xenon means xenon low beam and xenon high beam. The xenon bulb doesn't change power when you flip to high, which is the benefit of xenons in general - you get full brightness output on low beam, just with a cutoff (which the shutter accomplishes) that prevents you from blinding oncoming drivers. When the shutter opens for high beams, the xenon beam is no longer cut off, but the actual brightness of the bulb doesn't change.

With single xenons, like yours, you have xenon low beams with a lens designed with the cutoff always there, and then a halogen high beam. This is pretty much the same as the standard halogen lights and so I believe it should have been pretty much plug and play, but I'm not sure. In your case, I would assume the wires in the harness you have are for DRLs and not high beam release because you do not have bi-xenon.

I suppose it could be possible that you are mistaking the DRL/Flash to Pass bulb and reflector in the bi-xenon assembly for the "high beam" but if that is the case you should not notice much light output from the "halogen" at all. In fact, it shouldn't even work if you haven't wired the extra wire from the harness to anything.


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

TBomb said:


> I suppose it could be possible that you are mistaking the DRL/Flash to Pass bulb and reflector in the bi-xenon assembly for the "high beam" but if that is the case you should not notice much light output from the "halogen" at all. In fact, it shouldn't even work if you haven't wired the extra wire from the harness to anything.


That is exaclty that. They are Bi-Xenon. I was mistaking the flash to pass bulb for Highbeams. They do come on when I hit my brights, though I played with a lot of stuff in VAGCOM to get them too. They are not bright at all BTW.

I did not wire up the shutters for the Highbeams yet. I will, but the good pics from the post above are missing and after my half a$$ attempt taking the battery out I got bored and went back in to watch football.

I'd be interested in actually seeing the Kufatec diagram for giggles.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I have Bi-Xenons and I don't have a flash to pass bulb, it uses the actual Xenon bulb as flash to pass.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

neu318 said:


> I have Bi-Xenons and I don't have a flash to pass bulb, it uses the actual Xenon bulb as flash to pass.


EDIT: Saw your other thread. So you just don't have a bulb in there? Were they factory installed or did you install them? If you put them in, did you hook up all 4 wires from the Kufatec harness? Just curious...

You sure about that? Are they factory bi-xenons or aftermarket? Do they look like one of these?

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...elp-advise&p=61783234&viewfull=1#post61783234

It's fairly common knowledge that using xenons as flash to pass is not good because the xenon lamps don't like to be started and stopped in the nature that a flash to pass lamp is used. That being said, with my retrofitted bi-xenons, if I pull the stalk toward me when the lights are off (like in a flash to pass situation) it does fire the bi-xenons. I am not sure if this has something to do with the fact that the wiring harness already has wires in it where my DRL/flash to pass wires from the Kufatec harness are supposed to go or what, but I haven't dug into it because I don't care for DRLs or use flash to pass. I just try not to pull on the stalk if I can help it


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

TBomb said:


> EDIT: Saw your other thread. So you just don't have a bulb in there? Were they factory installed or did you install them? If you put them in, did you hook up all 4 wires from the Kufatec harness? Just curious...
> 
> You sure about that? Are they factory bi-xenons or aftermarket? Do they look like one of these?
> 
> ...


Yeah I have the OEM bi-xenons, my car came with them from the factory. I was asking about the DRL bulb cause I want to get a different colored bulb. Yes my flash to pass is the actuall xenon. I have a dial in the headlight switch labeled DRL and when on the lights that are located where the high beams would be located on a regular headlight turn on.

look at this video at 0:29 mark the guy turns on the DRL


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks like I was wrong  I find it interesting that the xenons do come on for FTP from the factory. Everything I have found made it sound like the DRL/FTP were the same light. I'm guessing that since my car did not come with factory bi-xenons and doesn't have the DRL switch that is why I don't have a place to plug in the DRL wire.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

TBomb said:


> Looks like I was wrong  I find it interesting that the xenons do come on for FTP from the factory. Everything I have found made it sound like the DRL/FTP were the same light. I'm guessing that since my car did not come with factory bi-xenons and doesn't have the DRL switch that is why I don't have a place to plug in the DRL wire.



It's ok, just here to help.  Yeah that's most likely why.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

With the factory bi-xenons, my guess is you could replace the DRL bulb with an H7, and rig it up as a bonus high beam to come on with the xenon shutter. You might have accidently stumbled on to this in your vag com settings. can you post up your long coding?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

SilverSquirrel said:


> With the factory bi-xenons, my guess is you could replace the DRL bulb with an H7, and rig it up as a bonus high beam to come on with the xenon shutter. You might have accidently stumbled on to this in your vag com settings. can you post up your long coding?


One of my friends with an R32 was able to code his factory bi-xenons so that with his high beams on, his FTP lights stayed on, and his fog lights stayed on. Talk about light output :vampire:


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

TBomb said:


> One of my friends with an R32 was able to code his factory bi-xenons so that with his high beams on, his FTP lights stayed on, and his fog lights stayed on. Talk about light output :vampire:


that is what I did. After I hook up the shutter it will be all lights on.


----------

